# Rittle's EZ-Tan Kits



## Sonnyjim

Hey guys, 

I have a buddy who just got an 8 and 12 pointer over the past 2 weekends and I will be getting the hides to tan this coming monday. I was wondering if anybody has ever used the Rittle's EZ Tan kits in their tanning careers. I have everything necessary to do the job like a good sharp fleshing knife, plenty of salt(110lbs for 10.50$ not bad), and a good homemade fleshing beam. Anybody have any hints or tips with this kit, I am new to tanning so I thought it would be best to go this way for my first few hides. I did the same with my homebrew, started with the kits, now do allgrain and natural ingredients. The only thing I have heard so far is to watch the PH level with the water. Anyways, if anybody has used it, the more tips the better. Thanks guys.


----------



## *Andi

I did use a kit on my first hides last year. (sorry, can't remember the name of the kit) and they worked out well . It was nice and easy ... now I have a few deer, a goat and some sheep coming up to be worked. Dang... I need to get at it ... 

Mother Earth News had a alum recipe, which I'm going to use on my next group of rabbit skins, which will be at the first of next year. - so not sure how that will work out - but my friend said it was the best way to go .... I will see ....

Sorry, not much help from me but I do want to hear how your hides work out.


----------



## Sonnyjim

I'm thinking of posting a video on youtube of my progess on this project. Normally when you post videos you get criticized a lot, so I'll do the first hide, post the video, then tan the second hide based on the comments I get. The second hide I'll keep in my shed because it's far below freezing so the hdie should stay god for up to 6 months and I'll be tanning it shortly after anyways. You say your hides turned out good? Was it nice and soft? Would you use it as a bed covering or more as a matt??


----------



## *Andi

Sorry for the double post ... rain and dial up 'not good' LOL.

I worked up two sheep skins with the kit, both are very nice and soft. So if needed it could be used as a bed cover. Now it is on the back of the couch...

If you do a youtube please post a link ... Thanks.:2thumb:


----------



## bunkerbob

XRumerTest said:


> Hello. And Bye.



Test??? Whats up, just lurking.


----------

